# Solved: Hard drive problem?



## scallywag (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi everyone,
Im having an issue with an external hard drive, the hard drive is a maxtor 500gb connected by USB and is only two months old. I also have two other identical external drives that are working fine.

My problem is that Chkdsk /f _(*f *being the drive in question)_ runs eveytime I fire up my PC and then sticks at "inserting an index entry into index $0 of file 25" and just loops the same command indefinately. If I skip the Chkdsk the drive appears in explorer, is the full 500gb capacity but of the ten or so folders in there only two appear.

The drive has all my MP3 collection on it (around 300GB) and I'd hate to have lost it, is there any other way I can try to recover the drive?

Many thanks,
Scallywag.


----------



## scallywag (Oct 2, 2001)

I have tried accessing "error checking" from the "F" drives properties in "My Computer" but that wont initialise.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

You can try turning off disk check on startup

Go into Safemode

Click *Start*>>*Run *type *regedit *click *OK*

*Registry Edit*

*1*.Edit: *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager*

*2*.Change the *BootExecute *entry from:

*autocheck autochk * /.........*<-------Drive name???

To:

*autocheck autochk **

See if that stops the Check disk on start up first


----------



## scallywag (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi Megabite,
Thanks for the reply.

Whilst I have been out enjoying the sun (today is officially the summer) I left the system doing a Chkdsk on the "F" drive and let it get to the loop and then left it running. I did this because after doing a bit of googling I found this link

http://www.rusiczki.net/blog/archives/2006/11/10/check_disk_headaches

It had quite a few replies about the problem resolving itself if you let the loop run and the Chkdsk have its time. Im not sure how long it took but upon my return it had restarted and the files were back.

I appreciate your advice and will keep it under for future reference or for such a time that the Chkdsk doesnt work its magic.

Thanks again for your time,
Scallywag


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Good to hear.......hope you used sunblock


----------

